# Phrynichus orientalis



## Deroplatys (Jul 4, 2011)

Got 3 of these today, really hope i have a pair and they all make it to breed.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome shots. How long until you are able to sex them? Its the length of the pedipalp that determines it correct?


----------



## Michiel (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice specimens of a more rare species! I know only one other person who has these. 

@ Kruggar, you can sex them when they are sexually mature, which is of course not the case yet. I am not totally sure if the males of this species also have more elongated pedipalps, as that is only the case in very small number of species.


----------



## Banshee05 (Jul 4, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Nice specimens of a more rare species! I know only one other person who has these.
> 
> @ Kruggar, you can sex them when they are sexually mature, which is of course not the case yet. I am not totally sure if the males of this species also have more elongated pedipalps, as that is only the case in very small number of species.




but here it is so, males has really huge palps. It will takes years till the reach sexuelle maturity.


----------



## Deroplatys (Jul 6, 2011)

Lets just hope all 3 of them make it to adult 
Havent noticed any of them feed yet, i think one might be moulting soon.


----------



## pavel (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet!                   .


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 9, 2011)

Ah yes I understand. 
I thought that male's pedipalp's (sexually mature) when folded reach past the first joint in the second leg (not the 'antennae' legs). Whereas the females pedipalps when folded do not reach past this joint. 

Heard this from the invert specialist at the zoo. *shrug*


----------



## Michiel (Jul 9, 2011)

Banshee05 said:


> but here it is so, males has really huge palps. It will takes years till the reach sexuelle maturity.


Thanks for explaining Michael!


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, talk about standing out. I love the front appendages.


----------



## Deroplatys (Jul 9, 2011)

I noticed recently one of them has a bump just behind its front eyes, the other two dont have this though :/
Is it swelling prior to the moult or did it attempt to moult and was unable to push through?

Im going to be panicking about every little thing now right up untill they reach adult


----------



## Banshee05 (Jul 10, 2011)

Deroplatys said:


> I noticed recently one of them has a bump just behind its front eyes, the other two dont have this though :/
> Is it swelling prior to the moult or did it attempt to moult and was unable to push through?
> 
> Im going to be panicking about every little thing now right up untill they reach adult



take time and you will see... nor worry at all


----------



## Deroplatys (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep they did moult, both of the smaller ones, annoyingly both of them wrecked one of their feeling legs, hope they can manage with just one, my lucks really not been good with them so far


----------



## Michiel (Jul 22, 2011)

Deroplatys said:


> Yep they did moult, both of the smaller ones, annoyingly both of them wrecked one of their feeling legs, hope they can manage with just one, my lucks really not been good with them so far


They will be able to find and catch prey with one antenna and the lost antenna will be regenerated with the next molt  No worries


----------



## RodG (Jul 22, 2011)

Great photos! Best of luckwith them and please do give us occasional updates.


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 25, 2011)

Very cool looking.
Nice photos


----------

